# schoolbag



## reka39

Hello!
I would like to ask to PTE speakers how do you say "schoolbag" in your language. According to wordreference, it should be "pasta", but I learnt that "pasta" is more apt to define the computer case. What is your advise? Moreover, if I go hiking, would I take a "mochila" or a "saco"?
Thank you!


----------



## rasberr

that would be "Mochila" 

"Saco" is like a plastic or paper bag.


----------



## Vanda

But pasta is a generic name for us. It can be any type of pasta. Of course there are specific names for pastas, and that really varies according to places. Nowadays, most pastas are the backpack. Even in English (see the pictures) schoolbag can be a backpack, and the traditional pasta. For example, this can be a pasta for us.
I know you've asked European 's schoolbag, but anyway the info goes for others who might look for Brazilian schoolbags.


----------



## rikki tornado

I sell these things in my shop in Portugal. It depends what kind of bag you use. the two most commonly used here are the "mochila", i.e rucksack, normally with two straps (according to the vagaries of fashion, occasionally just one diagonal strap) for carrying on your back and a small handle for picking up (how people actually carry it is up to them), and the "pasta" - traditionally this meant a brief-case, but the old stiff leather variety have given way to lighter canvas/nylon versions, which are now available with padding to accomodate computers, notebooks, etc. The "pasta" normally has a carrying handle (some models are designed without - for carrying under one's arm) but often has a detachable shoulder strap.
I'm not aware of any generic name covering both kinds of item, so you'll probably have to specify one or the other.


----------



## breezeofwater

Reka,
When I think of pasta I rather see a briefcase, a document case which people generally use to go to work.
If your schoolbag has a shoulder strap you could say mala (_a minha mala da escola_); that’s what I used to say myself, but if it’s a rucksack than we call it mochila.
If you go hiking then you definitely carry a mochila on your back. 

 Puoi dirci come si dice lo stesso in italiano per cortesia? Forse una borsa? Una cartella? 

BW


----------



## reka39

rasberr said:


> that would be "Mochila"
> 
> "Saco" is like a plastic or paper bag.



Can I use the word "saco" in PTE to define something like a trash bag or a sack? Thanks!


----------



## rikki tornado

Yes. You put your rubbish in the "saco do lixo", your shopping in a "saco de papel" or a "saco de plástico", or if you are ecologically minded, maybe you take your own "saco de compras" from home.
And, of course, corrupt politicians make their illicit payments from a "saco azul" _(If anyone can explain the origins of that_ expression,_ I'd be interested to know_)


----------



## Carfer

breezeofwater said:


> Reka,
> When I think of pasta I rather see a briefcase, a document case which people generally use to go to work.
> If your schoolbag has a shoulder strap you could say mala (_a minha mala da escola_); that’s what I used to say myself, but if it’s a rucksack than we call it mochila.
> If you go hiking then you definitely carry a mochila on your back.
> 
> Puoi dirci come si dice lo stesso in italiano per cortesia? Forse una borsa? Una cartella?
> 
> BW



Sem dúvida, uma questão geracional. Há mais de cinquenta anos, quando andava na escola, os que podiam usavam '_pastas_' (de couro), os que podiam menos _'malas' _(em geral de cartão rígido, com umas cantoneiras de metal como reforço e uma alça para trazer ao ombro), e os que não podiam nada levavam os livros e cadernos na mão. Nessa altura não havia _'mochilas', _que é coisa já do tempo dos meus filhos.


----------



## breezeofwater

Carfer said:


> Sem dúvida, uma questão geracional.QUOTE]
> Bem lembrado Carfer!
> BW


----------



## reka39

Hello!
I have a further question on this topic. If a want to talk about a purse/handbag, can I use indifferently about a "carteira" and a "bolsa"? Thanks!


----------



## rikki tornado

This could get confusing, because in British English a "purse" is a small  thing to keep notes and coins in, most commonly a ladies' equivalent to a gentleman's wallet, or a small pouch for keeping coins in. You may well keep it in inside your "handbag". In American usage, I believe, "purse" and "handbag" are synonymous. _(I am willing to stand corrected on that point, if anyone is listening in)_

In Portugal a "carteira" is used to refer to a gent's wallet or a lady's (BrE)purse, i.e a small object for keeping coins, notes and small personal documents (ID card, driving licence, etc). The larger object, which you use to carry your "carteira", make-up, emergency sewing-kit (and probaly some of your husband's junk, because it doesn't fit in his pockets!) - in British English "handbag", American "purse" -is called a "mala". If you carry it on a shoulder-strap, rather than in your hand, especially if it is a larger or more informal design, it will often be called a "saco".

In Portugal, a "bolsa" would  normally just be a simple coin pouch (typically with a draw-string), or a protective holder/bag for a specific article - a tent or sleeping-bag, for example. Of course, nowadays there is a "bolsa de computador", which is a simple protective neoprene pouch or envelope to put your computer in before you put it in your handbag, rucksack or suitcase and is not designed to carry the computer from place to place.


----------



## englishmania

I think it depends on the person/region(?).  I call a handbag a  "bolsa" and "carteira" the place where I put my notes and coins.


----------



## breezeofwater

Rikki, so you’re stating that purse is the equivalent t of carteira in BrE? What about wallet?
I’d just add that even if you carry it on your shoulder you can call it mala anyway, which is my case. 
Bolsa can also be the object where we carry hygienic items when travelling.
BW


----------



## rikki tornado

In European Portuguese "Carteira" corresponds to both "purse" and "wallet" in British English. I am not sure about Brazilian Portuguese.

You could use "bolsa" for your toilet bag, as it's a fairly broad term. In recent years, the word "necessaire" has become increasingly popular, when referring to a "tiolet bag" or "vanity case"


----------



## breezeofwater

Nécessaire in English? How would you use it in a sentence?
BW


----------



## englishmania

_Nécessaire_ in French. We say _nécessaire_, _estojo de maquilhagem_...


----------



## rikki tornado

NO, sorry. I now realise I didn't make it clear. "Necessaire" is used in Portuguese, not English. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## reka39

Hello! What do you think when I say 'mala de mão'? An hand luggage or a briefcase? Thanks!!


----------



## Carfer

I believe that _'mala de mão' _is old-fashioned_._ As far as I recall it's hand luggage _('mala de mão' _as opposed to_ 'mala de porão', 'porão' _being the cargo hold of a ship. Remember that in the old days people used to travel with a large paraphernalia. Today we don't really have a reason to make a similar distinction, so we usually say simply _'mala'). _A briefcase is _'pasta'._


----------



## reka39

Hello! Do you call 'alça' both the handle that the straps of a 'mochila'? Thanks!


----------



## Fericire

reka39 said:


> Hello! Do you call 'alça' both the handle that the straps of a 'mochila'? Thanks!



Yep.


----------



## Vanda

Yes, a alça da mala. Inclusive we have an idiom that says: Ele é uma mala sem alça. REad.


----------



## J. Bailica

No caso da mochila, eu normalmente digo 'correias' (as faixas que vão aos ombros), mas não tenho nada contra as alças.


----------



## reka39

Carfer said:


> I believe that _'mala de mão' _is old-fashioned_._ As far as I recall it's hand luggage _('mala de mão' _as opposed to_ 'mala de porão', 'porão' _being the cargo hold of a ship. Remember that in the old days people used to travel with a large paraphernalia. Today we don't really have a reason to make a similar distinction, so we usually say simply _'mala'). _A briefcase is _'pasta'._



I refer to http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/bolsa, #2. According to what I read so far in this thread, you use bolsa especially with meaning #5, am I right? Thanks!


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> I refer to http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/bolsa, #2. According to what I read so far in this thread, you use bolsa especially with meaning #5, am I right? Thanks!



Right.


----------



## reka39

Hello! What do they mean with #2 here: http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/mala ? Is it probably an handbag?
Moreover, I deduce that there might be some differences between the mala de mão (http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/bolsa, #2) and the quoted carteira de mão, am I right? Perhaps it is due to the size? Thanks!


----------



## Jabir

Ciao, reka39!

The #2 of mala "carteira de mão, bolsa": "carteira de mão" is not used at all! "Carteira" alone means wallet. Now, "bolsa" is like a backpack but carried in the hands, like the one people use to carry their notebooks etc... 
The other "bolsa" would be that thing that every woman loves to carry with their makeups, money, and god-knows-what...


----------



## reka39

So, this thing here: http://www.google.it/imgres?q=borse...w=146&start=201&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:27,s:201 is a 'bolsa' or a 'mala' (it has a strap only). While http://www.google.it/imgres?q=borse...tbnw=140&start=24&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:24 is still a 'bolsa' but also a 'mala de mão' (it has only an handle), am I right? thanks for the help.


----------



## Fericire

reka39 said:


> So, this thing here: http://www.google.it/imgres?q=borse...w=146&start=201&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:27,s:201 is a 'bolsa' or a 'mala' (it has a strap only). While http://www.google.it/imgres?q=borse...tbnw=140&start=24&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:24 is still a 'bolsa' but also a 'mala de mão' (it has only an handle), am I right? thanks for the help.



I'd say that the first is a _bolsa_, while the second is a _bolsa _or a _sacola_.
At least where I live, _mala _usually means bags for travelling.


----------



## Alentugano

Fericire said:


> I'd say that the first is a _bolsa_, while the second is a _bolsa _or a _sacola_.
> At least where I live, _mala _usually means bags for travelling.


Em Portugal é tudo_* mala*_, inclusive aquelas para viajar.


----------



## Jabir

@reka39

I'd say the first is a "bolsa" and the second is a "bolsa" also.

A mala is this: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...n&sa=G&biw=1282&bih=416&gbv=2&tbm=isch&itbs=1
A this is a mala also: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...n&sa=G&biw=1282&bih=416&gbv=2&tbm=isch&itbs=1
This is a sacola, more industrial and throw-away: http://www.google.com.br/imgres?img...rlz=1C1AVSA_enBR422BR422&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1
This is a maleta, or mala de mão: http://www.google.com.br/imgres?img...rlz=1C1AVSA_enBR422BR422&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1

In Brazil at least I'd say that!


----------



## reka39

reka39 said:


> So, this thing here: http://www.google.it/imgres?q=borse...w=146&start=201&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:27,s:201 is a 'bolsa' or a 'mala' (it has a strap only). While http://www.google.it/imgres?q=borse...tbnw=140&start=24&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:24 is still a 'bolsa' but also a 'mala de mão' (it has only an handle), am I right? thanks for the help.



Bolsa(s) in PtB
Mala(s) in PtE
Thanks!


----------



## marta12

Alentugano said:


> Em Portugal é tudo_* mala*_, inclusive aquelas para viajar.




Não é bem assim.
Eu, e muitas outras pessoas dizemos carteira. A mala é só a de viajem.


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Não é bem assim.
> Eu, e muitas outras pessoas dizemos carteira. A mala é só a de viajem.



Marta12, do you use 'mala de mão'? Thanks!


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Não é bem assim.
> Eu, e muitas outras pessoas dizemos carteira. A mala é só a de viajem.


 Ups! Bem, está visto que essa não é a minha área! 
Mas carteira é só mesmo para aquelas que têm efetivamente o formato de carteira, não? Mesmo que tenha alça, certo? Mas o resto é tudo malas, aquelas maiorzinhas... correto?


----------



## marta12

Alentugano said:


> Ups! Bem, está visto que essa não é a minha área!
> Mas carteira é só mesmo para aquelas que têm efetivamente o formato de carteira, não? Mesmo que tenha alça, certo? Mas o resto é tudo malas, aquelas maiorzinhas... correto?



Não Alentugano
Carteiras, sempre. E também à carteira onde se põe o dinheiro e os cartões multibanco e de lojas. 
Hoje em dia o mais usual será malas, mas ainda há muitas pessoas, mas mesmo muitas, e de todas as idades que chamam carteiras.


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> So, this thing here: http://www.google.it/imgres?q=borse...w=146&start=201&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:27,s:201 is a 'bolsa' or a 'mala' (it has a strap only). While http://www.google.it/imgres?q=borse...tbnw=140&start=24&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:24 is still a 'bolsa' but also a 'mala de mão' (it has only an handle), am I right? thanks for the help.



Não sei se vou lançar mais confusão, mas à primeira eu chamaria '_bolsa'_, porque é de tecido e não aparenta ser rígida. Quanto à segunda, hesito entre uma e outra (e não tenho nenhuma mulher por aqui agora a quem pedir opinião)e também não me admiraria se alguém lhe chamasse _'carteira_'.


----------

